# PTAP list of seats



## Hedz786 (Jul 23, 2018)

Anyone have any idea when the ead will publish their merit list of the PTAP applicants? Thanks


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

I called them they said 1st weak of November. But don’t know if they were giving you right information. I actually asked about merit this year but they didn’t tell me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

They said late Oct or early Nov. There isn't a set date for release unfortunately. Did you guys apply?


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes my son applied, from Canada.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Gullala said:


> Yes my son applied, from Canada.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, for MBBS?


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes . I called asked them how many applicants are there and what is the merit but they said we can’t disclose internal information.Which college are you applying for? Did everything smooth for you in IBCC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

In Sha Allah, I'm trying for the colleges in Punjab. Top priority is FJMC. 

Yes, it was alright. I had a relative who went to the office in-person. So I guess things were made easier that way. However, I'm quite annoyed with reducing such a large portion of marks to get the equivalence. Ended up on 893 (so quite worried whether it's enough!)

What colleges is your son aiming for? If you don't mind me asking, what's your equivalence mark?


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

My sons marks are 861 applying for ayub medical college. I am not satisfied with IBCC. They didn’t consider his maths calculus. I wish both of us get admission Insha Allah.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

That's strange. I'm not really sure how it works for Canada :/
Thank you. All the best!

- - - Updated - - -

Also, were you guys told that you have to show your original passport and NICOP in person if you're accepted?


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

It is a very messed up department.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shan007 (Sep 16, 2018)

I have seen 72 seats reserved under ptap but they only give 15 seats on merit
where the rest goes ?? Does any of you know about it !!


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Shan007 said:


> I have seen 72 seats reserved under ptap but they only give 15 seats on merit
> where the rest goes ?? Does any of you know about it !!


I was confused about that too. Those seats go to applicants in developing nations and countries that are "Friends of Pakistan".


----------



## Shan007 (Sep 16, 2018)

Ok so it means that there are only 15 seats for us.. "for friendly countries"...thas not fair as u think they must increase the number .


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Shan007 said:


> Ok so it means that there are only 15 seats for us.. "for friendly countries"...thas not fair as u think they must increase the number .


But you also have overseas and foreign seats, so you could try those. I feel it's quite fair, since developed nations (like US, UK, Canada) have their own world-class universities which are of excellent education standard. Where are you from?

If I recall properly, on previous merit lists there have been students coming from Palestine, Somalia, Sri Lanka plus many others. So I think it's good Pakistan is subsidising fees for students from other developing nations with weaker economies. They can go back after their degree and improve the system in their own respective countries. Plus strengthening ties 😉


----------



## Shan007 (Sep 16, 2018)

Ok now that's something better !
Between am from bahrain.. and there is only one or two medical universities here which are out of bounds and completely not affordable !!


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Oh okay, that makes sense. So you applied through PTAP? What's your equivalence mark?


----------



## Shan007 (Sep 16, 2018)

Actually am applying for uhs rserved seats.. with aggregate 80. I dont know if the score are good enough or not.. still hoping for the best..


----------



## noodle (Sep 10, 2018)

do you guys think i will get in for ptap with 891/1100? or is that too low. they deducted so much from my score i think that's so unfair


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

noodle said:


> do you guys think i will get in for ptap with 891/1100? or is that too low. they deducted so much from my score i think that's so unfair


I think you're on the fence at the moment, like me! It's not low enough to say there's no chance at all and it's not high enough that you're 100% in. In the end, it really depends on how many people applied and how high everyone else's marks are. 

The lowest mark last year was 896 after one person left their seat (originally it was 901). Over the years, the marks have been going higher. In 2015-16, it would have been more than enough (lowest was 840). 

Best thing to do now is keep on praying. If you did exceptionally well in SAT II or MDCAT, try for the UHS overseas seats and if it's within your means, try for self-finacnce seats.

All the best!


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Hey everyone. Any updates from EAD?

I'm not sure how accurate this is but....it seems a lot of people applied this year. They're currently in the 'scrutinising' process. AND the merit list apparently will be released 26th (THAT'S TODAY) /27th, maximum 1st November:!::!:. I'll try calling myself to double check how true this is.


----------



## noodle (Sep 10, 2018)

omg that's terrifying I hope we both get seats InshAllah


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

noodle said:


> omg that's terrifying I hope we both get seats InshAllah


Ikr! I am guessing the release date was a false alarm.. :red:
In sha Allah! What colleges are you applying for?


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

noodle got 891, Doctor.Who got 893, would you guess my equivalency? Its 892/1100.. yep I cant even make this up 

But dont worry I applied through HEC only and not PTAP


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Doctor.Who said:


> Hey everyone. Any updates from EAD?
> 
> I'm not sure how accurate this is but....it seems a lot of people applied this year. They're currently in the 'scrutinising' process. AND the merit list apparently will be released 26th (THAT'S TODAY) /27th, maximum 1st November:!::!:. I'll try calling myself to double check how true this is.


Called them up today to double-check. The PTAP section officer just said most probably first week of November, as mentioned earlier in the thread. But there's no guarantee that it will be that time (there aren't any set dates -.-). Couldn't get any info about the minimum merit either or what the latest time could be.



dfsff said:


> noodle got 891, Doctor.Who got 893, would you guess my equivalency? Its 892/1100.. yep I cant even make this up
> 
> But dont worry I applied through HEC only and not PTAP


Haha I love how we've scored consecutively. Kind of worrying too though...could have lots of close marks in the 900s:?
How come you didn't try for PTAP?


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Doctor.Who said:


> Called them up today to double-check. The PTAP section officer just said most probably first week of November, as mentioned earlier in the thread. But there's no guarantee that it will be that time (there aren't any set dates -.-). Couldn't get any info about the minimum merit either or what the latest time could be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly thought the merit was too high and didn't want to bother with doing another application, and the foreigner fees aren't too bad when you compare it to U.S medical schools ($6k vs. $60k). If your from the UK then I can understand doing PTAP since the fees are similar.


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

dfsff said:


> I honestly thought the merit was too high and didn't want to bother with doing another application, and the foreigner fees aren't too bad when you compare it to U.S medical schools ($6k vs. $60k). If your from the UK then I can understand doing PTAP since the fees are similar.


Yh, that was similar for me for UHS. I wasn't bothered filling out another form and my marks were pretty low. 

I'm from Australia so there's something called HECS-HELP. You don't need to pay fees until you graduate a job where the salary is above a certain threshold. And so a small amount of money is taken from your income to pay for the fees. Pretty helpful :cool!:


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Doctor.Who said:


> Yh, that was similar for me for UHS. I wasn't bothered filling out another form and my marks were pretty low.
> 
> I'm from Australia so there's something called HECS-HELP. You don't need to pay fees until you graduate a job where the salary is above a certain threshold. And so a small amount of money is taken from your income to pay for the fees. Pretty helpful :cool!:


Haha you guys in in Australia, Canada and UK all have great programs for lowering the cost of education unlike in the US :roll:
On the bright side U.S doctors get payed way more than in any other country -- including your precious Australia 
Quick question, are you planning on doing residency or training back in your country or staying in Pakistan? I plan on returning iA.


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

dfsff said:


> Haha you guys in in Australia, Canada and UK all have great programs for lowering the cost of education unlike in the US :roll:
> On the bright side U.S doctors get payed way more than in any other country -- including your precious Australia
> Quick question, are you planning on doing residency or training back in your country or staying in Pakistan? I plan on returning iA.


Haha Alhamdulillah, it balances out. 
Yep, I plan on moving back to become a registered GP and work in au (if I get in!)


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Oh nice! I also plan on returning to the States to do training
I'm sure the process of getting a position in Australia is just as hard as the US, but oh well -- It is what it is :roll:
Anyways good luck to all of us wherever we end up


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

dfsff said:


> Oh nice! I also plan on returning to the States to do training
> I'm sure the process of getting a position in Australia is just as hard as the US, but oh well -- It is what it is :roll:
> Anyways good luck to all of us wherever we end up


True. Being an IMG is going to make it hard but hopefully it all works for the better at the end. All the best to you too!


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Update from my uncle- they said it should be out in a week and right now marks are being verified by IBCC (once again, now promises ..)

I don't understand that if government colleges begin on 19th November, what happens to people who have to join later because of revise merit lists. Do they have to catch up on all that work? :? MBBS is content heavy and being weeks behind is going to be hell. How is that fair?


----------



## noodle (Sep 10, 2018)

Doctor.Who said:


> Update from my uncle- they said it should be out in a week and right now marks are being verified by IBCC (once again, now promises ..)
> 
> I don't understand that if government colleges begin on 19th November, what happens to people who have to join later because of revise merit lists. Do they have to catch up on all that work? :? MBBS is content heavy and being weeks behind is going to be hell. How is that fair?


where'd you hear that classes are starting nov 19th? my sis is in med school in paki right now and she says the classes in public colleges are being pushed back further and further to around early to mid december because of all the delays


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

noodle said:


> where'd you hear that classes are starting nov 19th? my sis is in med school in paki right now and she says the classes in public colleges are being pushed back further and further to around early to mid december because of all the delays


In the UHS prospectus :/
I really hope it starts in Dec!

http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/Prospectus2018.pdf
It's on pg 47.


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Doctor.Who said:


> Update from my uncle- they said it should be out in a week and right now marks are being verified by IBCC (once again, now promises ..)
> 
> I don't understand that if government colleges begin on 19th November, what happens to people who have to join later because of revise merit lists. Do they have to catch up on all that work? :? MBBS is content heavy and being weeks behind is going to be hell. How is that fair?


I have a friend who joined his government college in December, while classes started in November. This was last year. He said it wasn't that bad because he knew a guy who started his classes in February! Apparently, the foreign kids usually get into classes late. He told me that it's all good since the exam that really counts is the final exam at the end of the year. He said it's just self-study anyways.


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

dfsff said:


> I have a friend who joined his government college in December, while classes started in November. This was last year. He said it wasn't that bad because he knew a guy who started his classes in February! Apparently, the foreign kids usually get into classes late. He told me that it's all good since the exam that really counts is the final exam at the end of the year. He said it's just self-study anyways.


Ah that's a relief. Thank you!


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Doctor.Who said:


> Ah that's a relief. Thank you!


Yeah I was worried about this too, and they reassured me that it's all good. But, I still think it's better to get their as early as possible, because there are things like Anatomy lab that can't be learned from just a book. You have to look at the cadavers and stuff. 
Off topic, but I hear that in smaller colleges they have a harder time getting cadavers. It's actually a problem in Pakistan in general, but the bigger colleges have it better. So make sure your college has good resources!


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

dfsff said:


> Doctor.Who said:
> 
> 
> > Ah that's a relief. Thank you!
> ...


Yep, that's for sure. Thing is I've got exams here and jury duty!! So it would be a bit problematic.

I'm hoping med colleges in Lahore will be well-resourced (Pakistani frame of reference haha). I wonder where they get the cadavers from though? I don't think people would want to or be concerned about donating their body for research.


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Haha you guys have jury duty too? I thankfully haven't been 'summoned' (as they call it) yet lol

Yeah the bigger the name the more well-resourced they are. I have no idea where they get them from either. In the west people normally donate their bodies to science, but in Pakistan they don't. I'm kinda scared to ask, but its possible they get them from dead prisoners. There's this thing called the bodies exhibit and I heard they get the bodies from dead prisoners in China.


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

dfsff said:


> Haha you guys have jury duty too? I thankfully haven't been 'summoned' (as they call it) yet lol
> 
> Yeah the bigger the name the more well-resourced they are. I have no idea where they get them from either. In the west people normally donate their bodies to science, but in Pakistan they don't. I'm kinda scared to ask, but its possible they get them from dead prisoners. There's this thing called the bodies exhibit and I heard they get the bodies from dead prisoners in China.


YASS we do! 

Oh...I was afraid I would hear that :red:


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Did anybody called HEC to get an idea of merit this year?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## medmed (Nov 6, 2018)

Hey guys,

So I have an uncle who was able to get some interesting information about the PTAP listings and I quote,

"The previous secretary of ministry of Economic Affairs has been retired. The files for admission to MBBS are still pending till the assumption of office by any new secretary and the junior officers are still waiting for their new boss. The files will not be moved unless it is approved by the competent authority."

Well, we won't be getting any listings probably until December, unless they can hire another secretary fast enough.


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

medmed said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I have an uncle who was able to get some interesting information about the PTAP listings and I quote,
> 
> ...


Lol WHATT!? That's pretty convenient. How recent is this info? And what do they mean by "moved", moved where?


----------



## medmed (Nov 6, 2018)

This was from last night, doctor who, and I think that by "moved", they mean they won't be able to be considered and acted upon.


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

medmed said:


> This was from last night, doctor who, and I think that by "moved", they mean they won't be able to be considered and acted upon.


Ooh okay. And the wait continues...
Which colleges are you applying for?


----------



## Printers (Oct 29, 2018)

Gullala said:


> Did anybody called HEC to get an idea of merit this year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you try calling them?


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Printers said:


> Did you try calling them?


Yes , I did but the guy was not very friendly, I just asked asked him is the merit is high or low as compare to last year, but he said I don’t know.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Check the HEC sfs website, the Engineering and Pharmacy lists came out. The MBBS list should come soon. HEC is better than EAD it seems


----------



## ayesha007 (Nov 9, 2018)

Any news about when the list will be out? 🙄


----------



## _Ahmed_ (Mar 30, 2018)

ayesha007 said:


> Any news about when the list will be out? 🙄


It’s already out 
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/meritlist2018.php#mopm


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

_Ahmed_ said:


> It’s already out
> University of Health Sciences Lahore


I think they mean the PTAP list not UHS


----------



## ayesha007 (Nov 9, 2018)

*PTAP list of*

Yes was talking about PTAP List.


----------



## Shan007 (Sep 16, 2018)

Ayesha wht's your marks ..??as uve applied for ptap seats !!


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

2000+ views on this thread... | 

Who's got more than 900?


----------



## Printers (Oct 29, 2018)

Gullala said:


> Printers said:
> 
> 
> > Did you try calling them?
> ...


I called and they said Wednesday at the latest 😕 .


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Uncle update for PTAP- Should be out in 3 days...












_Terms & conditions: This is not 100% as usual._


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Doctor.Who said:


> Uncle update for PTAP- Should be out in 3 days...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you did there! Always read the fine print


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

dfsff said:


> Doctor.Who said:
> 
> 
> > Uncle update for PTAP- Should be out in 3 days...
> ...


Haha always. 😇

Also, was anyone able to get any info about the estimated PTAP merit? Like anything if it's higher or lower??
They're so ambiguous this year and the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

*PTAP List Of Seats*

Any update for HEC merit list?I called a million times yesterday but nobody picked the phone. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

That's odd! 
Same thing happened to me for PTAP yesterday (so around 12-2pm pak time). I called around 5 times but they never picked up. I wonder if it's for a particular reason.


----------



## sana.5612 (Jul 18, 2018)

I called hec today, they said there working on it and it should be out by the end of this week...I'm so tired of waiting...


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

PTAP list is out.

http://www.ead.gov.pk/userfiles1/file/EAD/2018/ptap1819/PTAP_2018-19_MeritList_MBBS_BDS_14Nov18.pdf

Marks range from 912-990. Congrats to those who got in! And to those who didn't, don't be disheartened


----------



## Shan007 (Sep 16, 2018)

Guys who got in... Congrats ..!!
The rest ..whts ur next plan ???


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

I got in.


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Uzair1903 said:


> I got in.


Congrats, I have a question, you did A level from Pakistan , so how could you apply for PTAP?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Gullala said:


> Congrats, I have a question, you did A level from Pakistan , so how could you apply for PTAP?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think they will apply the rule that only those who did their schooling abroad will be given admission in the HEC list. EAD is a different government department, so they have different rules I bet.


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

dfsff said:


> I think they will apply the rule that only those who did their schooling abroad will be given admission in the HEC list. EAD is a different government department, so they have different rules I bet.


No, the student should have dual nationality and passed the exams physically abroad.You can check it. Now I am worried about HEC as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

i. The applicant must have studied abroad physically and passed HSSC or equivalent examination. There will be no exception to this requirement under this scheme (PTAP). The minimum marks should be 75% for MBBS & BDS and 60% for D-Pharmacy & B.Sc. Engineering. The students who have passed their HSSC or equivalent examination from any institution/board other than Pakistan will have to provide equivalence certificate from IBCC, Pakistan.

I copied it from their website.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Gullala said:


> i. The applicant must have studied abroad physically and passed HSSC or equivalent examination. There will be no exception to this requirement under this scheme (PTAP). The minimum marks should be 75% for MBBS & BDS and 60% for D-Pharmacy & B.Sc. Engineering. The students who have passed their HSSC or equivalent examination from any institution/board other than Pakistan will have to provide equivalence certificate from IBCC, Pakistan.
> 
> I copied it from their website.
> 
> ...


Well, they clearly did NOT follow their own rule. There is absolutely no way someone can get 990 without doing their schooling in Pakistan. Also Uzair1903 like you mentioned did his A level from Pakistan. You should call them.


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

They have the same rule for ptap. But i called them and asked before the deadline, they said there is a chance for you to get accepted and try applying cuz you will regret not applying . If you dont meet the requirements your application will be automatically rejected. So i applied, i wrote in my application that i did a levels in pakistan and my reason for it. And they accecpted my application.


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Well this is Pakistan, there is no rule, that’s what I was thinking how could someone can get 990 with 15% deduction.So not everything is fair in this world.
The people who physically did their grade 12 should be considered but .....the rules are meant to be broken.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sn13 (Nov 8, 2018)

Uzair1903 said:


> They have the same rule for ptap. But i called them and asked before the deadline, they said there is a chance for you to get accepted and try applying cuz you will regret not applying . If you dont meet the requirements your application will be automatically rejected. So i applied, i wrote in my application that i did a levels in pakistan and my reason for it. And they accecpted my application.


Congrats! Uzair, I'm a bit curious did you take the MCAT as well? If so what was your open merit? (since you have a really good equivalence score)


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

Well i did give mdcat and sat. I missed out on the children of overseas seat by 0.22% with my sat 2 score.
And i did very bad in the mdcat and have an aggregate of 78%.


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Gullala said:


> Well this is Pakistan, there is no rule, that’s what I was thinking how could someone can get 990 with 15% deduction.So not everything is fair in this world.
> The people who physically did their grade 12 should be considered but .....the rules are meant to be broken.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


With all due respect, how is that fair though? I mean come on Pakistan is Pakistan but what happened to 'naya Pakistan'?


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

dfsff said:


> Gullala said:
> 
> 
> > i. The applicant must have studied abroad physically and passed HSSC or equivalent examination. There will be no exception to this requirement under this scheme (PTAP). The minimum marks should be 75% for MBBS & BDS and 60% for D-Pharmacy & B.Sc. Engineering. The students who have passed their HSSC or equivalent examination from any institution/board other than Pakistan will have to provide equivalence certificate from IBCC, Pakistan.
> ...


Well thats not true. I have a cousin in the uk who got an equivalance of 990 6 years ago. He didnt come to pakistan and did mbbs from the uk. He graduated this year after doing a dual degree.


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Equivalence of 990 from uk May be possible but from Canada how comes with 15% or at best in 12 grade 7.5% deduction.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

*PTAP List Of Seats*



Doctor.Who said:


> With all due respect, how is that fair though? I mean come on Pakistan is Pakistan but what happened to 'naya Pakistan'?


How could naya Pakistan ?with old people. I had bad experience with IBCC as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

Doctor.Who said:


> Gullala said:
> 
> 
> > Well this is Pakistan, there is no rule, that’s what I was thinking how could someone can get 990 with 15% deduction.So not everything is fair in this world.
> ...


Exceptions are made everywhere around the world. E.g. I know some friends who managed to get local fee in the uk after passing their o and a levels from outside the uk when it clearly states in the uk that "to get uk local fee you have to have lived physically in the uk for the last 3 years prior to the the date of university starting and have stayed no more than 90 day outside of the uk in that duration." But you have to have a valid reason for staying abroad. Same case for pakistan. This goes for every country in the world. There are some exceptions to the rules.


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

I agree with Gullala and Doctor.Who, it is not fair that we have a reduction in points. A good student in one place is a good student everywhere. If any one of us were to do our schooling in Pakistan we would have gotten similar scores as in our countries. There is also corruption and favoritism.


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Uzair1903 said:


> Exceptions are made everywhere around the world. E.g. I know some friends who managed to get local fee in the uk after passing their o and a levels from outside the uk when it clearly states in the uk that "to get uk local fee you have to have lived physically in the uk for the last 3 years prior to the the date of university starting and have stayed no more than 90 day outside of the uk in that duration." But you have to have a valid reason for staying abroad. Same case for pakistan. This goes for every country in the world. There are some exceptions to the rules.


Good.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

I also agree. But the thing is. It doesnt make a difference if you do your a levels from pakistan or outside of pakistan. They still deduct the same minimum 10% from your results. The deduction changes depending on what system you did. For example they deduct more for american system which only uses internal school grades.
There should not be any deduction in the first place.
The only exam they dont deduct from is the pakistani fsc board which in my opinion is not nearly as good as the systems from which they are deducting such high percentages from.


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

dfsff said:


> I agree with Gullala and Doctor.Who, it is not fair that we have a reduction in points. A good student in one place is a good student everywhere. If any one of us were to do our schooling in Pakistan we would have gotten similar scores as in our countries. There is also corruption and favoritism.


I am worried about HEC, if this happens there.As there is no rule.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Lol, perhaps I'm being pretty bitter cos I didn't get in but SERIOUSLY!! You can't have exceptions, I don't care where it happens. You want to have exceptions then include it in your policy. Exceptions are subjective. How are you going to figure out who's exception is more 'important' than some other person's reason for exception. This absolutely stinks! 

But hey, to all those who got admission, good on you! But the admin have got to stick by the rules and play fair.


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Uzair1903 said:


> I also agree. But the thing is. It doesnt make a difference if you do your a levels from pakistan or outside of pakistan. They still deduct the same minimum 10% from your results. The deduction changes depending on what system you did. For example they didict more for american system which only uses internal school grades.
> There should not be any deduction in the first place.
> The only exam they dont deduct from is the pakistani fsc board which in my opinion is not nearly as good as the systems fro. which they are deducting such high percentages from.


There is a difference that’s why it it says the student should studied abroad. Otherwise Punjab has seats for overseas.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Shan007 said:


> Guys who got in... Congrats ..!!
> The rest ..whts ur next plan ???


I'm going to court :cool!:

Jokes, stay in Aussieland and help enforce our water border by crying.


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Doctor.Who said:


> Lol, perhaps I'm being pretty bitter cos I didn't get in but SERIOUSLY!! You can't have exceptions, I don't care where it happens. You want to have exceptions then include it in your policy. Exceptions are subjective. How are you going to figure out who's exception is more 'important' than some other person's reason for exception. This absolutely stinks!
> 
> But hey, to all those who got admission, good on you! But the admin have got to stick by the rules and play fair.


Here you come “who’s exception is more important”. Now you can understand.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Doctor.Who said:


> I'm going to court :cool!:
> 
> Jokes, stay in Aussieland and help enforce our water border by crying.


I am a mom , so 20 -25 years before I remember for Jinnah College Peshawar one of my friends sister had to go to the court for admission.Our country will never change.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

Doctor.Who said:


> Shan007 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys who got in... Congrats ..!!
> ...


I am sorry for you not making it. I understand how you feel as I just missed out on the overseas seats by 0.22%. I hope you manage to get in somewhere else good. Especially the HEC seats. I will pray for everyone that didnt make it. Cuz i understand how you feel.


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

*PTAP List Of Seats*

Doctor.who are you on waiting list, because some people who got admission on UHS overseas seats may leave PTAP ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Gullala said:


> I am a mom , so 20 -25 years before I remember for Jinnah College Peshawar one of my friends sister had to go to the court for admission.Our country will never change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow- so it can happen...

I do have hope Pakistan will change In Sha Allah for the better.

- - - Updated - - -



Gullala said:


> Doctor.who are you on waiting list, because some people who got admission on UHS overseas seats may leave PTAP ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am not aware if I am on the waiting list. Since, it wasn't posted?

- - - Updated - - -



Uzair1903 said:


> I am sorry for you not making it. I understand how you feel as I just missed out on the overseas seats by 0.22%. I hope you manage to get in somewhere else good. Especially the HEC seats. I will pray for everyone that didnt make it. Cuz i understand how you feel.


Thanks bro, appreciate it! In Sha Allah, let's see what happens.


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

Gullala said:


> Doctor.who are you on waiting list, because some people who got admission on us overseas seats may leave PTAP ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes some will leave hopefully. The guy who got 990 in ptap also got into King Edward on overseas lets see which seat he drops. Hopefully ptap.


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

Uzair1903 said:


> Gullala said:
> 
> 
> > Doctor.who are you on waiting list, because some people who got admission on us overseas seats may leave PTAP ?
> ...


S#3 also made it on overseas but i dont think she will drop ptap.


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Uzair1903 said:


> Yes some will leave hopefully. The guy who got 990 in ptap also got into King Edward on overseas lets see which seat he drops. Hopefully ptap.


May be you can also get into UHS?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

Gullala said:


> Uzair1903 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes some will leave hopefully. The guy who got 990 in ptap also got into King Edward on overseas lets see which seat he drops. Hopefully ptap.
> ...


Hopefully. I will drop ptap if its somewhere better than the ptap seat.


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

I don't think Uzair wants to give away his Nishter seat


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

Doctor.Who said:


> I don't think Uzair wants to give away his Nishter seat


Lol


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Doctor.who you should call PTAP and ask where do you stand, that’s how you know your chances of getting admission.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Gullala said:


> Doctor.who you should call PTAP and ask where do you stand, that’s how you know your chances of getting admission.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep, will do  .
Wish me luck everyone.


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Doctor.Who said:


> Yep, will do  .
> Wish me luck everyone.


I’ll pray for you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

Doctor.Who said:


> Gullala said:
> 
> 
> > Doctor.who you should call PTAP and ask where do you stand, that’s how you know your chances of getting admission.
> ...


So will I inshallah.


----------



## TAmna18 (May 10, 2018)

Hello. Congrats to everyone who got in. 

What do they mean by "selected candidates are to send their acceptance to ead"? Are we supposed to receive some sort of acceptance letter or something?


----------



## TAmna18 (May 10, 2018)

And those who didn't get in...dont worry InshaAllah you'll end up on the revised merit list once a few seats are empty


----------



## noodle (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm so sad I didn't get a seat. I really hope I get into a college for the HEC SFS application but I feel like a merit of 80.26% is low compared to other posters on here. Everything is so competitive and I'm super scared I will be left out


----------



## TAmna18 (May 10, 2018)

I think pakistan is one of the most competitive countries when it comes to medicine cuz 90% of highschool students want to become doctors just for the status that comes with it. Or they do it just to "make my parents proud". When they graduate they end up becoming ****ty doctors cuz they never wanted to be there in the first place. They take up seats cuz they are smart and not cuz they have a passion for medicine and healing people. And they take away seats from those who are actually determined to study medicine cuz they wanna be good practicing doctors.


----------



## TAmna18 (May 10, 2018)

I read somewhere that 70% of female mbbs holders in pakistan never practice medicine after their one year of internship cuz either they do it just to get good rishta 😒😒😒 or worse, they dont get permission to work after marriage...can you even imagine the amout of seats they waste.


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

TAmna18 said:


> I read somewhere that 70% of female mbbs holders in pakistan never practice medicine after their one year of internship cuz either they do it just to get good rishta 😒😒😒 or worse, they dont get permission to work after marriage...can you even imagine the amout of seats they waste.


Before, there used to be a fixed quota of seasts for girls and boys. Now there isnt cuz everyone complained as the merit for the girls list was so high as there were only a few seats. Then they changed it to open merit. I agree with you about most people wanting to become doctors for the status or making their parents proud. But I have always had a dream of becoming a doctor, my father himself is a doctor and says to me dont become a doctor because you can see how busy their lives can be.


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

TAmna18 said:


> I read somewhere that 70% of female mbbs holders in pakistan never practice medicine after their one year of internship cuz either they do it just to get good rishta 😒😒😒 or worse, they dont get permission to work after marriage...can you even imagine the amout of seats they waste.


This is a very interesting read and provides a different perspective.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1364186


----------



## faiz305 (Apr 25, 2014)

[h=2]14th November, 2018 - Merit List of MBBS and BDS of Pak. Origin Students for the Academic Session 2018-19 Under Pakistan Technical Assistance Programme (PTAP)[/h]

- - - Updated - - -

[h=2]14th November, 2018 - Merit List of MBBS and BDS of Pak. Origin Students for the Academic Session 2018-19 Under Pakistan Technical Assistance Programme (PTAP)[/h]


----------



## TAmna18 (May 10, 2018)

Doctor.Who said:


> This is a very interesting read and provides a different perspective.
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1364186


Interesting article.

Any idea when the revised merit list is coming out? Praying you get a seat as well.


----------



## TAmna18 (May 10, 2018)

TAmna18 said:


> What do they mean by "selected candidates are to send their acceptance to ead"? Are we supposed to receive some sort of acceptance letter or something?


Uzair help me out. What are we supposed to do from here on?


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Doctor.Who said:


> This is a very interesting read and provides a different perspective.
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1364186


"According to them, in 2016 alone, 66% of the doctors registering with them to practice, were women. And this percentage has been rising almost steadily every year."

This author is saying that many women actually do end up working, and the narrative that they do it just for marriage is false.


----------



## TAmna18 (May 10, 2018)

dfsff said:


> Doctor.Who said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very interesting read and provides a different perspective.
> ...


That's very nice to hear tbh. We need more female doctors in pakistan. Specially gynaecologists since pakistan has one of the highest deaths due to pregnancy and childbirth.


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

TAmna18 said:


> That's very nice to hear tbh. We need more female doctors in pakistan. Specially gynaecologists since pakistan has one of the highest deaths due to pregnancy and childbirth.


Yeah I agree, if there are more doctors then these numbers will go down. I also heard that there are a lot of MBBS doctors who just finish their training, but don't specialize to become specialists like gynecologists. It takes extra years of training and is harder so many don't do it.


----------



## TAmna18 (May 10, 2018)

dfsff said:


> Yeah I agree, if there are more doctors then these numbers will go down. I also heard that there are a lot of MBBS doctors who just finish their training, but don't specialize to become specialists like gynecologists. It takes extra years of training and is harder so many don't do it.


Exactly. We need more specialist doctors. We already have enough general practitioners i guess considering the high number of med schools in pakistan.


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

I think there should be a separate thread about this- it is a fairly interesting topic.

But ultimately having more practicing doctors isn't going to solve the issue. How many of us actually intend on practicing in Pakistan? I bet most of us, once successfully completing our degrees (In Sha Allah) will try to do USMLE, PLAB, etc and gain registration to practice abroad. But then hey, we're foreigners anyway. What about Pakistani locals? After doing their house job and being exposed to the disorganised system, they move overseas. Pakistan is suffering a major brain drain. Oh yes, other option is open up your own private clinic, but the poor can't afford it.

In reality, the entire Pakistani healthcare system needs to be overhauled. That's the main issue. It's something the government needs to work on. General practitioners in Pakistan get paid terribly (check the rates yourself if you're curious), work crazy long hours and get treated disrepectfully. This is for public healthcare.

Deaths due to pregnancy and other complications is due to lack of knowledge and affordable & easy access to healthcare. Public hospitals haven't got enough beds and not enough medical devices for the growing population of Pakistan. Deaths during childbirth and pregnancy issues are mostly common in populations living in remote areas and people from low socio-economic backgrounds and this less educated. They can't afford the 2 hour trek to a hospital. They can't pay for all the medicines and machines that are needed. So isn't it better for them to have the birth at home in the presence of an experienced woman in the village. Or visit the local hakeem for some medicine. Cheaper and easier- it's a gamble but still.. 

Then there's private hospitals- the haven for rich sick people. And they're just tooo expensive. Overall, a rich man is a happy man in Pakistan, but at the expense of the common man.

There's also a problem in our education. More emphasis is need on improving bedside manner and not just looking at your patient as some diseased specimen. We need to focus more on the psycho-social aspect in healthcare. 

There's corruption, people don't pay taxes. A small percentage goes into the health budget. This gets cut down more when money trickles down to the public
(after passing through the faulty corruption funnel). And the gap between the two classes continues to widen.

Just a perspectice from an outsider I guess. I'm not saying western healthcare systems are perfect. Work needs to be done there too, but that's for another day.


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

TAmna18 said:


> Doctor.Who said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very interesting read and provides a different perspective.
> ...


Nope. No idea.


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Doctor.Who said:


> I think there should be a separate thread about this- it is a fairly interesting topic.
> 
> But ultimately having more practicing doctors isn't going to solve the issue. How many of us actually intend on practicing in Pakistan? I bet most of us, once successfully completing our degrees (In Sha Allah) will try to do USMLE, PLAB, etc and gain registration to practice abroad. But then hey, we're foreigners anyway. What about Pakistani locals? After doing their house job and being exposed to the disorganised system, they move overseas. Pakistan is suffering a major brain drain. Oh yes, other option is open up your own private clinic, but the poor can't afford it.
> 
> ...


The consequences of not having quality hospitals in 'remote' areas is something I have personally witnessed. Just 2-3 months ago in my village 3 young teens were out and about at night. They were hanging out in a small truck that probably belonged to one of their families. Somehow, their car ran into one of those huge trucks -- the ones that carry marble from the mountains. The boys were in critical condition. My uncle drove with them to the nearest city, which was 200+ km away. One of the boys's legs was nearly disconnected from his body. My uncle was haunted by the amount of blood that was coming out, while he tried to hold the boys legs so they wouldn't come off. Unfortunately, two of the boys didn't make it, but one did. We prayed their janaza the following day.


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

dfsff said:


> The consequences of not having quality hospitals in 'remote' areas is something I have personally witnessed. Just 2-3 months ago in my village 3 young teens were out and about at night. They were hanging out in a small truck that probably belonged to one of their families. Somehow, their car ran into one of those huge trucks -- the ones that carry marble from the mountains. The boys were in critical condition. My uncle drove with them to the nearest city, which was 200+ km away. One of the boys's legs was nearly disconnected from his body. My uncle was haunted by the amount of blood that was coming out, while he tried to hold the boys legs so they wouldn't come off. Unfortunately, two of the boys didn't make it, but one did. We prayed their janaza the following day.


Inna lillahi wa inna illayhi raji'oon. That's horrible 
I hope their families are doing alright now. The boy must have suffered immense trauma. And that's pretty much sums up the state of Pakistan's healthcare. It's in shambles.


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Doctor.Who said:


> Inna lillahi wa inna illayhi raji'oon. That's horrible
> I hope their families are doing alright now. The boy must have suffered immense trauma. And that's pretty much sums up the state of Pakistan's healthcare. It's in shambles.


Yes it is very sad, and there are many more stories just like this one. I think if Pakistan in general becomes better (less corruption, better government) then healthcare will also be better. Corruption is part of the culture and it needs to change. As others have said, everything starts from the top and trickles down to the public -- from the wazeer to the mazdoor.


----------



## faiz305 (Apr 25, 2014)

[h=2]14th November, 2018 - Merit List of MBBS and BDS of Pak. Origin Students for the Academic Session 2018-19 Under Pakistan Technical Assistance Programme (PTAP)[/h]


----------

